
Notepad++ v7.8.2: Free Uyghur - rahuldottech
https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/v782-free-uyghur-edition/
======
smashah
Thank you notepad++ for taking a stand instead of conveniently brushing the
issue aside.

It's at times like these when the 2/3rd generation diaspora should be
undermining the governments actions loudly.

On another side note, I don't know if it's just me, but on Facebook I keep
getting videos like "cool amazing Chinese inventions" and it's just a bunch of
people doing farm work with interesting tools or just people working (like
putting tires on a truck [in reverse]). I am somewhat to blame as I generally
like watching those videos. But I have a feeling it is being heavily pushed by
China as some sort of psy-ops PR.

Anyways. Life is political nowadays. Thank you again notepad ++.

~~~
undersuit
>Life is political nowadays.

I don't know where the train left the rails but I think it's insane that
politics, conversations about the people controlling our lives, became such a
forbidden topic. We need to be better than that.

~~~
smashah
It probably happened when we decided to start doing cost benefit analyses on
doing the right thing.

I'm glad the tide is turning.

It's time for the comfortable to help carry the burden and for the concerned
to have their anxieties validated.

------
sgn
This release had triggered a spam war on Notepad++'s github.

They still spammed its repository until 9 days ago.

E.g: [https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus/issue...](https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus/issues/7580)

------
jml7c5
As I don't use Notepad++, I wasn't sure what this entailed (something on a
splash screen? In the window title?). From a search of the github repo, it
seems like the extent of the promotion is just a reference to this blog post
in the "about" menu.

~~~
shultays
Aftrr the update notepad++ opens a text file that show patch notes + political
messages like this if there is any.

------
nojvek
This. Wow! More websites and apps should do this. I’m gonna add a banner to my
personal website.

------
huxflux
Sad to see another project going political.

~~~
bexsella
Don has made plenty of political posts with releases of Notepad++:

[https://notepad-plus-plus.org/downloads/v7.6.2/](https://notepad-plus-
plus.org/downloads/v7.6.2/)

[https://notepad-plus-plus.org/downloads/v6.7.4/](https://notepad-plus-
plus.org/downloads/v6.7.4/)

[https://notepad-plus-plus.org/downloads/v6.6.4/](https://notepad-plus-
plus.org/downloads/v6.6.4/)

He's using the platform he's got to push a message he believes in. I'm not in
either camp here, but Notepad++ is particularly useful software, so I'm happy
to keep using it.

